# Stock Trailer with Dividers



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, I have a Sidekick 3H gooseneck Slant load trailer with mid tack. I'm moving the tack to the rear to open up room for more LQ's.
Would it be a good idea to remove the dividers and make it more of a Stock Trailer type?
I'm afraid the last divider won't fold back far enough with the rear tack and it will impede the horses entering and exiting.
I've hauled my three horses in a true stock trailer before and they did fine just tied next to each other.
Opinions Welcomed!
Thanks
Randy


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

So no one has ever taken the dividers out of their trailer and loaded it like a stock trailer?


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

No One?


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably not. That would just be blasphemy to do to a slant load! 

(kidding of course - I wouldn't see the problem with it if the dividers are easy to take out.)


----------

